# comment créer un dossier video sur Ipod?



## darksaligo (24 Octobre 2008)

voila je souhaite créer un dossier video pour regrouper des video sur mon Ipod classic mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas si c'est faisable ou pas?
je vois que dans Itunes on peut les classer par genre (les video) mais l'Ipod rien ne ce range
est ce que vous connaissez la solution a mon problème ?
merci


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

Il n'y a pas de solution à ton problème... DSL


----------

